# New member searching for answers when there are none



## Annie S (5 mo ago)

I found this site when doing a google search for more answers to why my wonderful, considerate, loving, compassionate, giving, husband has completely turned into a demon that I do not recognize when he 'tried' meth once only 6 months ago. I'm grasping at straws. I know.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Annie S said:


> I found this site when doing a google search for more answers to why my wonderful, considerate, loving, compassionate, giving, husband has completely turned into a demon that I do not recognize when he 'tried' meth once only 6 months ago. I'm grasping at straws. I know.


Welcome to TAM @Annie S 
Wow, what a horrible thing to have happen!

I wish I could offer some sort of help but drug issues are out of my experience. I would only advise you reconsider being married to him!

I hope you get some help though. TAM is a great place with a lot of wonderful people.


----------



## Jimi007 (5 mo ago)

What you describe is a current meth user. Not a once and dòne 6mo ago. It's powerful ju ju ..I watched destroy a good friend. Demon , yup , paranoid , they are always chasing it. Either confront and get treatment , or just walk away. It will get worse. Sorry your here


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Sometimes there are no right answers, there are only options of which some are worse than others. Perhaps if you tells us more then we could list our your options with pro and cons for each but in the end it will require for you to make a decsion that will impact you, your husband and potential others.


----------



## zachherrington (6 mo ago)

We don't know your full story but, if he is in fact regularly using meth you need to protect your self, any children and any assets immediately. I can say from personal and professional experience that while it may get better, it gets much, much worse before any improvement. Please get some help and lean on your support group as much as possible.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Annie S said:


> I found this site when doing a google search for more answers to why my wonderful, considerate, loving, compassionate, giving, husband has completely turned into a demon that I do not recognize when he 'tried' meth once only 6 months ago. I'm grasping at straws. I know.


Have you sought medical help for him?


----------



## elliblue (7 mo ago)

There is always an answer. The questio is are we able to find it, to mentally process it and to learn from it.
Meth is destroying peoples brains and chemistry.
Each of us is just the result of our unique and inherited brain chemistry. Taking drugs means interfering with our chemistry. Hence we are changing our own personality.
Most people naivly believe it is only temporary. But it isn't. Even cannabis and alcohol leave permanent changes to our brain chemistry, but bit by bit.
Meth in comperison is such a powerfull drug, it brutally and immidiately flips your brain chemistry. The result is immediate addiction.

He has now an imprint in his brain. I doubt he just did it once. Are you certain?
Is he regreting it and is he actively working towards it? Or is he just saying he did it only once? If the latter is true he is most likely lying.


I am not an expert, but I just read about the options. Of he is actively fighting his addiction and is getting mental health treatment and support, he might recover over time and you should support him, if you feel he is worth it. 

If he is in denial and still uses the drug or is lying about his current changes, you have to leave.

It really depends on his aztitude. If he decides to go down the road of selfdestruction leave. If he is fighting against the drug, support him as long as he is seriously trying.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Definitely sounds like he is probably still using.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Divorce. When you file, make sure you call all your creditors and put a stop on Amy new credit being applied for. Otherwise you’re in for a wild ride.


----------

